# Quick! - IDE 2.5" vs. 3.5" hard drive connection



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Do they use the same connector? Need an answer quick, thanks!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

No. Both ATA, but different sized connectors.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't belive so no.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> No. Both ATA, but different sized connectors.



Spot on.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

You can buy (and service people should carry) a 44 pin (2.5") to 40 pin (3.5") adaptor, so that a laptop drive can temporarily be mounted in an external 3.5" case or in a tower machine, for recovery and formatting, etc.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is an incredibly useful tool:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=010472&cid=516










*Bytecc BT-300 USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Adapter, Works with 2.5", 3.5" HDD, 5.25" CD/DVD Drive and SATA Drives*

$29.99



> Product Details
> The USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Drive Adapter implements a bridge between one USB port and one ATA or ATAPI/SATA based mass storage device port. The USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Drive Adapter turns any IDE/SATA drive into a convenient external drive. Easily transfer files from computer or notebook, back up files, or store large file archives on hard drives. The Hi-Speed USB interface provides for easy installation with its Plug and Play design.
> 
> Product Features
> ...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A FW version of that adaptor would be useful.


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

If you are interested you can pick up an adapter for using 2.5" drives in a standard PC for as little as $12.00, I have picked up a few of these from NCIX for our office.


----------



## spinz (Feb 1, 2003)

Then I could use this to plug in a DVD burner that I have to a PC to update the firmware? Could i use something like this to turn an internal burner into an external?



HowEver said:


> This is an incredibly useful tool:
> 
> Canada Computers - Drive Enclosure : Bytecc BT-300 USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Adapter, Works with 2.5", 3.5" HDD, 5.25" CD/DVD Drive and SATA Drives .
> 
> ...


----------

